# Miles To Begin Scrimmaging By September?



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder what that will equate to?

From: The O



> McMillan said Darius Miles has been doing his rehab, riding a stationary bike, and that he hopes the forward could return to scrimmaging by September.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

boy oh boy


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

thats good to hear this his operation was so extensive i am glad he can still walk!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

It's certainly interesting. I still think the best thing for the Blazers might simply be a Miles retirement, but _if_ he can really come back it might be better yet. At the very least it would make him tradable again (as something more than a non-functional salary). And, while it mostly seems too much to hope for, it's possible that in his time away he's gotten his head in a better place -- if he could get back to even the numbers he had just prior to his injury, that would be huge for the Blazers.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

ABM said:


> I wonder what that will equate to?
> 
> From: The O


Miles scrimmaging probably equates to the beginning of him doing just enough to continue to colect his paycheck. They can't MAKE him retire. As long as it half-way appears he's trying to rehab and play again, he'll continue to get paid. That's my guess anyways. In other words if he just sat at home and didn't show up for anything I think (hope) somebody would/could call BS.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Miles scrimmaging probably equates to the beginning of him doing just enough to continue to colect his paycheck. They can't MAKE him retire. As long as it half-way appears he's trying to rehab and play again, he'll continue to get paid. That's my guess anyways. In other words if he just sat at home and didn't show up for anything I think (hope) somebody would/could call BS.


THat makes no sense because he can retire and receive all of his salary while drinking in the Bahamas. If he does not retire it's because he wants to play more.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

My dislike of Miles has been widespread, profound, and unwavering, and I have to say I've never felt like that would change under any circumstance.

However, IF he were to come back from this injury and find a way to be effective for the team, I could see myself supporting him for two reasons. First, as bad as that injury was, anyone who's able to bounce back and play professional ball again has shown a huge amount of effort, determination, and discipline. Three things I've never associated with him before. And second, his game has always revolved around natural born athleticism. IF/when he were to come back, I can't see him being as athletic as before. So IF he were to come back and be effective, that would likely mean that he's matured as a player and he's doing other things well, besides the sportscenter stuff. 

A lot of IFs, but I definitely respect anyone coming back from an injury like that.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

GOD said:


> THat makes no sense because he can retire and receive all of his salary while drinking in the Bahamas. If he does not retire it's because he wants to play more.


Really? If he retired now, he still collecs his paycheck for this season, next season, and the season after? That doesn't seem right.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

hopefully he'll be able to play well enough to convince someone to take him for a contract that expires in 2009. I'm specifically thinking of the Knicks with Rose.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Really? If he retired now, he still collecs his paycheck for this season, next season, and the season after? That doesn't seem right.


If it is a medical retirement, yes. If he just quits, then no.

barfo


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

i think if its medical he only gets like 2 years not all 3. Or it comes off the cap sooner


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> i think if its medical he only gets like 2 years not all 3. Or it comes off the cap sooner


There are different rules for what he gets and what counts against the cap.

I can't remember a played undergoing major surgery, not coming back, and then not being paid the rest of his guaranteed money. Miles seemingly doesn't HAVE to come back to get his paycheck.

If he comes back and plays, though, hopes of a medical retirement/cap relief are out the window.

Ed O.


----------



## Basketball_Coach2000 (Jul 3, 2007)

Ron Burgundy said:


> They can't MAKE him retire. .



Greg can fall on him and ruin any chances of recovery

:wahmbulance:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Basketball_Coach2000 said:


> Greg can fall on him and ruin any chances of recovery
> 
> :wahmbulance:



Man if Zbo was around, he could punch Miles in the face and take him out. Where is Zbo when you have something useful for him to do. :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ProZach said:


> IF he were to come back from this injury and find a way to be effective for the team, I could see myself supporting him for two reasons. First, as bad as that injury was, anyone who's able to bounce back and play professional ball again has shown a huge amount of effort, determination, and discipline. Three things I've never associated with him before. And second, his game has always revolved around natural born athleticism. IF/when he were to come back, I can't see him being as athletic as before. So IF he were to come back and be effective, that would likely mean that he's matured as a player and he's doing other things well, besides the sportscenter stuff.
> 
> A lot of IFs, but I definitely respect anyone coming back from an injury like that.


I agree. With the new group of guys and atmosphere, I think Miles (who has never been a bad guy) has a chance to prove himself and hopefully can come back and help us win some games. It wasnt long ago that he was a fan favorite (remember those funny commercials he was in?).


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is the one thing I would point out with Miles. The whole time Miles was here, Zbo was here. Often times, when somebody easily influenced is around somebody like Zbo, they get sucked into the same bad attitude/problem child issues. It is possible with stronger leadership, he could be an effective player. I am not holding my breath or anything, but it is possible.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Retirement is Darius' decision, not the teams. Darius gets paid the full amount either way. There are some benefits to the team if he retires, in regard to money going against the cap figure. It comes off the cap faster if he retires.

Darius Miles in 2004-form would be a great achievement and would help the Blazers on the court. He's a fair defender and can (could) run. Although, he's not the long-term answer because of his poor shooting.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Miles scrimmaging probably equates to the beginning of him doing just enough to continue to colect his paycheck. They can't MAKE him retire. As long as it half-way appears he's trying to rehab and play again, he'll continue to get paid. That's my guess anyways. In other words if he just sat at home and didn't show up for anything I think (hope) somebody would/could call BS.


His paycheck is GUARANTEED. He has to do absolutely nothing to continue getting paid.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I've heard that Drexler was often times late and didnt practice hard or sometimes didnt practice at all, yet we all loved Drexler. Miles had a serious knee injury and tried to play thru it, yet he got bashed because many think he wasnt giving 100%.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

B_&_B said:


> I've heard that Drexler was often times late and didnt practice hard or sometimes didnt practice at all, yet we all loved Drexler. Miles had a serious knee injury and tried to play thru it, yet he got bashed because many think he wasnt giving 100%.



I heard that about Drexler but he still was a good guy and when he was on the court played hard. Kersey probably played the hardest of any Blazer I have ever seen. The first year we wanted to send him to Europe but he played so hard we had to keep him. I never really liked Miles but not for the same reasons as Zach, Sheed or Wells. I would like to see him come back and play again. I still would trade him if we got a chance once he got back though. I just want to get his contract off the Blazers cap.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> I've heard that Drexler was often times late and didnt practice hard or sometimes didnt practice at all, yet we all loved Drexler. Miles had a serious knee injury and tried to play thru it, yet he got bashed because many think he wasnt giving 100%.


Actually I bashed him for his off court issues, drug use during the season, and for being a general malcontent jerk.

Talent gets you privileges (not that what Drexler did was ok)...Mile doesn't have half the talent of Clyde.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I'd be happy to see Miles back. On the court, he's played well. Off the court, it's hard to see how one miscontent can ruin the chemistry.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I have a co-worker whose son is participating in a b-ball camp at the Blazers' practice facility this week. They arrived early for camp on Day 1, and were greeted by a security guard. The guard told them they had to wait outside because one of the players was on the practice court doing conditioning drills. When they asked who it was, he told them it was Darius. The impression they got (and I got from what she told me) was that Darius is actively conditioning right now, and is making a push to rejoin the team in full capacity by fall camp & the beginning of the season.

I, for one, really hope this turns out to be a success story (especially with Ime leaving). I have always said that - when his head is screwed on straight - Darius is dynamite on the court. If he were to come back with his head on straight and at full capacity, I would be a LOT more comfortable with our lineup / rotation than I am right now.

PBF


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think hoping that Miles would retire b\c of medical concerns was a pipedream at best anyway..So is this really surprising to anyone?

Seriously...You really didn't think he was going to retire? Did you? I never took that whole notion seriously...other than the "Gee, wouldn't it be nice if that happened?" kind of thought....nothing more than that...

As for Miles, it will be interesting to see how he plays when he returns...and how his "motivation" is, now that this team has a decidely brighter outlook...He could be a very positive force for this team on the floor if his head was screwed on right....

Worst case he fits into the mix at SF...and contract wise he could possibly be dumped in the last year of his contract to get POR even more cap space...provided he actually shows some worth on the court, and POR can find a willing partner....


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Actually I bashed him for his off court issues, drug use during the season, and for being a general malcontent jerk.
> 
> Talent gets you privileges (not that what Drexler did was ok)...Mile doesn't have half the talent of Clyde.


What off court issues? Was he ever busted for drugs? Not that I know of.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

IIRC, Miles never had or has any known drug issues. I've heard rumors both here and from a friend who has had occassional contact with him, that he "smelled" like pot. He's also not had any off court issues I can recall, aside from his rant at Cheeks (somewhat understandable given how bad a coach Cheeks was, IMO) and his verbal sparring with the local media. 

Personally, I'd absolutely love to see Miles come back strong and play like he did at his peak when he first joined the team. However, regardless of how well he plays if he does come back, I get the feeling since he's not mentioned AT ALL in regards to the SF spot or the future of the team, that Nate/Pritchard consider him a non-factor. My guess is if he does return and get any PT, it'll be at the urging of Allen, against the better judgement of the Coach and GM.

Hope he does do well. Since his marriage and whole 'finding religion' thing, he's said and done some things that have made me feel like he's taking steps in the right direction. I also know for a fact that after the stories of him going to Baskin Robins all the time hit the Oregonlive blog(s) he stopped going there. Yet another small step in the right direction.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> What off court issues? Was he ever busted for drugs? Not that I know of.


Well, there rae two that come to mind. One would be the time he got dressed at half-time without consulting anyone and not because he was hurt but because he didn't want to go back out for the second half of the game. The other was the famous rant at Cheeks. At the time some defended Miles saying that A) we never really heard clearly what it was about and B) Cheeks was an idiot. I don't buy either -- there's never a time that it's okay to go to the name calling and yelling (such that he could be heard through several walls and doors) he achieved that day, unless perhaps you're convinced that Cheeks started it. And while Cheeks had his issues, I just can't imagine him being intentionally insulting.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> I think hoping that Miles would retire b\c of medical concerns was a pipedream at best anyway..So is this really surprising to anyone?


The overall coming back is not a surprise. What's a surprise is the timeline. 

Even people that expected Miles to come back and play this season were thinking more January. If he's scrimmaging in September he could possibly play in the first pre-season game on October 10th. I don't wanna get too far ahead of things, but if that happens and he can return to his previous form I think a lot of us would be hard pressed to say he shouldn't be starting at small forward.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Well, there rae two that come to mind. One would be the time he got dressed at half-time without consulting anyone and not because he was hurt but because he didn't want to go back out for the second half of the game. The other was the famous rant at Cheeks. At the time some defended Miles saying that A) we never really heard clearly what it was about and B) Cheeks was an idiot. I don't buy either -- there's never a time that it's okay to go to the name calling and yelling (such that he could be heard through several walls and doors) he achieved that day, unless perhaps you're convinced that Cheeks started it. And while Cheeks had his issues, I just can't imagine him being intentionally insulting.


Those are NOT "off the court" issues.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

ProZach said:


> My dislike of Miles has been widespread, profound, and unwavering, and I have to say I've never felt like that would change under any circumstance.
> 
> However, IF he were to come back from this injury and find a way to be effective for the team, I could see myself supporting him for two reasons. First, as bad as that injury was, anyone who's able to bounce back and play professional ball again has shown a huge amount of effort, determination, and discipline. Three things I've never associated with him before. And second, his game has always revolved around natural born athleticism. IF/when he were to come back, I can't see him being as athletic as before. So IF he were to come back and be effective, that would likely mean that he's matured as a player and he's doing other things well, besides the sportscenter stuff.
> 
> A lot of IFs, but I definitely respect anyone coming back from an injury like that.


Bingo, I talk more smack about Miles than anyone else I know, I've hated him since he left LA. But, the fact that he had a massive knee surgery that many never come back from, and yet he's rehabbing hard enough that he's actually a bit ahead of schedule gives me hope for him. It means he seems to actually give a rats *** and I honestly hope he can get healthy and try and contribute.

As much as I hate him, I think we really could use his scoring if he can come back (remember, he was a 20+ppg sometimes when healthy) and I think we can eliminate a lot of his downsides this year - our ball movement should be much better so he will be forced to not be a ballhog or get benched. Also, he plays el matador effortless defense, but with big defensive stoppers behind him, he might be passable.

I just hope he does something to make me like him again, because I want to. I hope his attitute and behavior stay the course.

Edit: Also, I hated Mo Cheeks (worst coach in the NBA) so I don't have a beef with his argument crap. I've just always hated his lacksadasical play and work ethic, as well as his thug mentality. If he grows up and just plays his butt off like the rest of the team, he could really contribute. He's an EXCELLENT finisher (when he's trying) and also scores extremely easily on fast breaks, making him a potential bigtime player on our new offense. Remember, when he was "really good" and "up and coming" was in the fast break heavy Clippers offense at the time.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Such a hard call. Side note though on the topic of Clyde, he can do what he wants when he wanted here. He is one of the best Blazers ever and best shooting guards ever. Comparing him to Miles is terrible. Just terrible.

Anyhow, in a perfect world, Miles comes back with his head screwed on right and sees his opportunity to start SF and play with Greg freaking Oden every night and plays well like he knows he can! Scores 15 a night, throws a couple big time dunks down while Greg and LA are triple teamed. Fans start to like him again. Win win for all.

Reality? He had an aweful knee injury. Half his game was athleticism. Now with a bum knee combined with his HORRIBLE shooting... He is no better then a 3rd string SF and no one will ever want him. He is a slasher that can't slash anymore. He is a Ferrari with no tires on a wet road. As much as I would love to see a good story come of this, its just not gonna happen.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

00-01: .505
01-02: .481
02-03: .410
03-04: 37 games at .432, 42 games at .526
04-05: .482
05-06: .461

I hate him and think he takes poor, ill-advised shots and turnovers and is also a ballhog, but you can't argue with .471 career shooting.


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

I can forgive Miles (my favorite ball player from high school to LAC) for blowing me off at Applebee's. I guess he WAS on his way to the bathroom.

In fact the more I think about it the more excited I am to see Miles again playing for the Blazers. I don't see any downside to his return. It has been stated that obviously he is trying if he is ahead of schedule and more than anything we need a SF. 

Saying that Miles will be ineffective because of his injury is BS too. Has anyone seen him play? I remember when Amare went down with his "career ending" injury. When he came back he said the injury was the best thing that could have happened because he had to learn other ways to be effective that he probably would have ignored if not for the injury. 

I personally would love to see Outlaw and Miles fighting for the starting SF spot. Seems like a win/win to me. 

"Game 4 of the NBA Finals, with 20 seconds left Marbury is looking for a shot, but what's this he dishs to Z-bo who fakes once, fakes twice, fakes thrice. The shot is up over Aldridge. WHAT the hell was that? Someone just swatted that one into Curry's face. Curry is down ladies and gentlemen! But Roy has the ball with 5 seconds left and a pass to Sergio. Wha..where did he go? Oh my spanish chocolate in at the other end of the floor with 2 seconds. Is that a scoop shot? No it's a lob to Miles!! At the buzzer the Blazers win!"


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Go Miles!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> I get the feeling since he's not mentioned AT ALL in regards to the SF spot or the future of the team, that Nate/Pritchard consider him a non-factor. My guess is if he does return and get any PT, it'll be at the urging of Allen, against the better judgement of the Coach and GM.


I think it's like this:

Miles was the second best player on the worst team in the league. He wanted to be that main guy, but his introverted tendencies made him incapable of that role. We saw this when Cheeks benched Miles in favor of Patterson...

When McMillan came in, he asked Miles to live up to his contract and be a leader on a ridiculously young team. Besides Randolph he was the only player with the ability to fill up the hoop every night. But losing got to him, as did being around ZBo. He also wasn't mature enough to handle pro basketball. Sounds like he may have partied too much and didn't take the franchise player tag seriously. When he was supposedly 'rushed back', he said his injury prevented him from playing hard at a high level. 

So Nate and KP are making things very simple. Come back 1. healthy and 2. ready to play hard every day. If either of those two are missing, there's no point in even mentioning Miles on this team. If he's 'partially crippled', he's a marginal player even with the work ethic and if he's fully healthy but mentally inconsistent, he isn't worth the trouble with McMillan's culture. 

We saw last year that management is willing to pay him to stay away from the team, so I think Miles understands what's up.

Let's see if he has the knees and the initiative to come back. We'll see...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

This is great news. Miles is not a bad guy, and is easily the most talented SF on our team. This is the best situation he has ever been in. He is surrounded by great guys, and has absolutley no pressure on him. His personality seems much like Josh McRoberts. Extremley talented, but wilts when given a heavy burden. 

We need a guy like Miles at SF. We have James Jones(90 3's), Jarrett Jack(63 3's) and Webster(91 3's) off the bench, along with Blake(67 3's) and Roy(55 3's) in the starting lineup, to provide our 3 point shooting. Miles gives us the defense and slashing we can use. I picture Miles slashing and dishing to LaMarcus for a 18 foot jump shot. 

In reality, most of the hate Miles gets is due to his competive nature and angst against Mo Cheeks. He was one of the most beloved Blazers only 2 or so years ago.


----------



## Japers (May 24, 2007)

B_&_B said:


> What off court issues? Was he ever busted for drugs? Not that I know of.


What about his cameo in that horrid Van Wilder movie??? That was a pretty serious "off court issue" that shouldn't be overlooked.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Japers said:


> What about his cameo in that horrid Van Wilder movie??? That was a pretty serious "off court issue" that shouldn't be overlooked.


You take that back you son of a *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Van Wilder was an excellent movie.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

ebott said:


> You take that back you son of a *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Van Wilder was an excellent movie.



I agree. It's pretty much my bible. Write that down.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> You take that back you son of a *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Van Wilder was an excellent movie.


Hella OT: Who here is salivating for the release of Superbad


----------



## Japers (May 24, 2007)

ebott said:


> You take that back you son of a *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Van Wilder was an excellent movie.


I finished college about 15 years ago so it's very possible that I wasn't cool enough or stoned enough to fully appreciate Van Wilder when I watched it. (which was pretty much just for the Clippers cameo anyway..)


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Miles gives us the defense ... we can use


*AAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*. Miles is one of the laziest, most ineffective defenders in the entire NBA. I mean he might as well not be there, he's absolutely useless. The only time he ever shows up on defense is if he sees a highlight reel block in the making, then he suddenly starts trying.

If he comes back, it will be for offense and ONLY offense, do not get that confused.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

LMAO Darius Miles is becoming the Narnia or Paul Bunyan of the NBA. He looks worse than George Clooney in Syriana. I don't think Darius will ever come back fully to play basketball again. If he does, I'll have to give him some credit of actually having to work hard at something. Look at his career, he's a guy you can never ever count on.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

quite a surprise...a good one though if he can be effective and be there from day one.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Miles at the Apple store on July 9, 2007. Amazing what you can find randomly on Flickr.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

darius look like ODB now...










*=*


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

Miles may be ready to scrimmage the Jackson Middle School Football team in September, but he will be nowhere near ready to scrimmage with the Blazers, IMHO.

Jones/Outlaw/Webster are just fine at SF for now. This team will be post-driven, with the SF position slashing to the hoop or hitting open jumpers all year long.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

KP's worst nightmare.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

miles on the floor in a police raid lol


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

ryanjend22 said:


> darius look like ODB now...



You have got to be kidding me?!??!?? This is what Darius looks like?!? HE LOOKS 47!!! He looks older then NATE!!! And whats Alan Ruck doing in the background?!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> You have got to be kidding me?!??!?? This is what Darius looks like?!? HE LOOKS 47!!! He looks older then NATE!!! And whats Alan Ruck doing in the background?!


You confuse me somtimes on here. 1st of all you put pictures on here of some person in a police raid and jokingly claim it's Miles. Funny? 2nd- next you show us that you don't even know what he looks like? You're on here crackin' jokes and you don't know what the guy looks like? I don't know where your from man, but your humor needs work! I'd understand if you brought some constructive criticism or somthing on here but you just throw crap out there hoping it sticks! I know there are alot of Miles haters on here and maybe it's deserved, but with as much history as we have with off the court issues..........Think before you type, please!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Hella OT: Who here is salivating for the release of Superbad


:drool2: 

STOMP


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

that is miles man!!! he got busted!!!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

BenDavis503 said:


> that is miles man!!! he got busted!!!


Are you refering to the cop on his back pic?

STOMP


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

ODB was part of my favorite group in hip hop history. First I read that Miles looks like ODB and thought, huh? Then I saw the picture and the resemblance is there.

Yeah I snickered to myself. I think it's the angle the picture was taken from and the way Darius is turned that makes him look that chunky (hopefully) but that was funny man.

I even thought that pic of the raid was him at first. Geez I gotta work on being not so gullible. 

I wonder what he will check into camp weighing...

Wu-tang, Wu-tang!


Dang, never realized how busted ODB's nose was. lol


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> You confuse me somtimes on here. 1st of all you put pictures on here of some person in a police raid and jokingly claim it's Miles. Funny? 2nd- next you show us that you don't even know what he looks like? You're on here crackin' jokes and you don't know what the guy looks like? I don't know where your from man, but your humor needs work! I'd understand if you brought some constructive criticism or somthing on here but you just throw crap out there hoping it sticks! I know there are alot of Miles haters on here and maybe it's deserved, but with as much history as we have with off the court issues..........Think before you type, please!




That actually is Darius on the ground in that picture.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...v=/images?q=darius+miles&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> That actually is Darius on the ground in that picture.


yes it is... of course he was just in the wrong place at the wrong time showing up to take a kid to his graduation when the police were conducting a raid in the same rough neighborhood.

Not a LOL picture for me... more like unfortunate and ugly

STOMP


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> yes it is... of course he was just in the wrong place at the wrong time showing up to take a kid to his graduation when the police were conducting a raid in the same rough neighborhood.
> 
> Not a LOL picture for me... more like unfortunate and ugly
> 
> STOMP




Darius seems to have a lot of "in the wrong place at the wrong time" things happen to him. At some point people need to realize that he was probably in the right place that he wanted to be. Can't wait until he is off this team.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Darius seems to have a lot of "in the wrong place at the wrong time" things happen to him. At some point people need to realize that he was probably in the right place that he wanted to be. Can't wait until he is off this team.


I wouldnt consider 2 incidents of being in the wrong place at the wrong time "a lot". Especially if you look at the facts regarding the police raid incident.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Darius seems to have *a lot *of "in the wrong place at the wrong time" things happen to him. At some point people need to realize that he was probably in the right place that he wanted to be. Can't wait until he is off this team.


Really? I can't even think of one more, let alone a lot.

Care to back up that statement?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Really? I can't even think of one more, let alone a lot.
> 
> Care to back up that statement?



How about this last year at a strip club. Shot(s) were fired, he left, and they found a casing on the ground.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Great, another one of these threads. Notice, that none of the other Blazers is not even remotely close to having their reputation debated. But here Miles starts making a comeback, and immediately, all people are talking about is what he did or did not do. I don't miss threads like this at all.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

hasoos said:


> Great, another one of these threads. Notice, that none of the other Blazers is not even remotely close to having their reputation debated. But here Miles starts making a comeback, and immediately, all people are talking about is what he did or did not do. I don't miss threads like this at all.


I hate Darius more than most and I still talked up about him. The thread started out strong then all the tools and BenDavis show up and suddenly we're all negative.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> How albout this last year at a strip club. Shot(s) were fired, he left, and they found a casing on the ground.


Don't hurt yourself overreaching MM. Miles was reportedly at a strip club when shots were fired down the block. Like every customer at every club, eventually he left. There was no more correlation established then Miles was within a block of someone possibly shooting a gun. 

If thats your idea of something worthy of holding against a guy, I can see why you're constantly whining about various Blazers. 

STOMP


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Don't hurt yourself overreaching MM. Miles was reportedly at a strip club when shots were fired down the block. Like every customer at every club, eventually he left. There was no more correlation established then Miles was within a block of someone possibly shooting a gun.
> 
> If thats your idea of something worthy of holding against a guy, I can see why you're constantly whining about various Blazers.
> 
> STOMP




Besides Zach and Darius, who are these various Blazers I whine about? KP gave Zach away, and would do the same to Miles if he were healthy. Maybe my thinking isn't all that different from managements.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

STOMP said:


> Don't hurt yourself overreaching MM. Miles was reportedly at a strip club when shots were fired down the block. Like every customer at every club, eventually he left. There was no more correlation established then Miles was within a block of someone possibly shooting a gun.
> 
> If thats your idea of something worthy of holding against a guy, I can see why you're constantly whining about various Blazers.
> 
> STOMP


Yup.

As far as I can tell, Miles has had ZERO trouble with the law. As far as I know he's never been remotely close to being charged with anything. 

Honestly, I bet he doesn't even have speeding tickets, because we would have not doubt read a expose on that if it were true based on the weak stuff that has been brought up about Miles.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Besides Zach and Darius, who are these various Blazers I whine about? KP gave Zach away, and would do the same to Miles if he were healthy. Maybe my thinking isn't all that different from managements.


Przybilla. McMillan.


----------

